# Opinions on this finish mower



## kcash1 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a finish mower for my New Holland Boomer 35. Obviously, I want the widest cut possible. This mower is rated for 26-56 HP. I think my tractor is 38 at the PTO. I'm not sure what brand it is but it does have 2 reviews that are good. Any advice is appreciated.

http://www.agrisupply.com/finishing-mower-7-ft-84-in-cutting-width-rear-discharge/p/72506/


----------



## kcash1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Correction, I just checked and my tractor is actually 32hp at the PTO.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a NH Workmaster 40 which is 38 HP but 33.4 at the PTO and use a 6' rotary cutter no issues. Not sure how that 7' would be. How many HP at your PTO?


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

I just read the fine print.............it is a up to 75 HP gear box so that is more than likely too much mower for you. I would look to a 6' which is more than likely rated up to 45 HP gear box. That would be more like it in my book. I know your tractor can handle a 5' mower. So 6' may be the best bet. Good luck.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

msheron said:


> I just read the fine print.............it is a up to 75 HP gear box so that is more than likely too much mower for you. I would look to a 6' which is more than likely rated up to 45 HP gear box. That would be more like it in my book. I know your tractor can handle a 5' mower. So 6' may be the best bet. Good luck.


That is true and good advise for a brush mower to go no larger than 6' for his PTO HP.
But this is a finish mower he is looking at.
The Boomer 35 should handle a 7' rear finish mower. 
I run a 7' rear discharge, rear finish mower with a 60 HP gearbox on my 34 HP (28.3 PTO HP) tractor, no problem.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

DK35vince said:


> That is true and good advise for a brush mower to go no larger than 6' for his PTO HP.
> But this is a finish mower he is looking at.
> The Boomer 35 should handle a 7' rear finish mower.
> I run a 7' rear discharge, rear finish mower with a 60 HP gearbox on my 34 HP (28.3 PTO HP) tractor, no problem.


Ditto. A finishing mover aka grooming mower would be easier to use with a 30+Hp tractor. I have a 60-inch JD261. My tractor has no issues whatsoever cutting with this at 33Hp. A 72-inch would run fine too. 

Now, trying to use a finishing mower as a bush hog will bog down the tractor and would require the elevation spacers set to high and the 3pt a little higher on the first pass. Then the second pass just normally.


----------

